# Who can teach me about Hopped Spraymalt/DME?



## BrewOnBoard (28/4/13)

In my quest to brew with shelf-stable ingredients, I came across hopped spraymalt/DME (which one is the correct term down under anyway?). Sounds like a fun ingredient that I've never played with before! I imagine I could sub in 500g of it in where I'd be using spraymalt/DME to up the IBU and increase the hoppiness. 

Any tips for using the stuff?

Anyone know how many IBU 500g would contribute?

Does it add much/any hop flavor or aroma?

BoB


----------



## Bizier (28/4/13)

I have never seen it here in Aus. Which manufacturer is making the product/s available in the US?


----------



## mwd (28/4/13)

Never heard of hopped spray malt. Spray malt is just another name for dried malt extract.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (28/4/13)

Muntons
*Muntons 500g Hopped Light Spraymalt ( Dried Malt Extract ) - adds extra hops as well as more malt. Perfect as a general kit improver - specially designed to retain the beer's natural balance. Typical analyses Colour (EBC Units) 7 - 12 Bitterness (EBU's) 30 - 42 Moisture (when packed) 5.5% Protein 7.5% max. pH 5 - 6 *

Says that 500g will impart 30 - 42 EBU which equates the same as IBU

So therefore will impart 30 - 42 IBU


----------



## BrewOnBoard (29/4/13)

Thanks mmm. That's some good info, which looks heisted from their marketing info. I couldn't easily find that, so your Google-fu appears to be superior....

So it seems like it's not available down under. Well then you lot won't be much help with the finer points of using it will you?  Spraymalt is what the Brits call DME and they seem to be the only ones using it, though you can buy it online here in the states. 

I'll play around with it and report back my findings. One thing I'm dying to do is take 500g Hopped DME and 500g-1kg amber DME and use only that in a small batch. I doubt it'd be very good, but it'll tell me more about the hopped DME and I'm curious to see if I could make something drinkable with only that.

Ummmm.... powdered beer....

BoB


----------

